#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-09-05
<internalkernel> akgraner: ping... email me what you need done
<akgraner> oh just look at the googledoc
<akgraner> do you have the link
<akgraner> don't worry about any links that are reviews
<akgraner> I need to summarize all of those into one post with all the links
<akgraner> Dang I scared him away...wow
<akgraner> billf, how'd things go for you all?
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-09-09
<akgraner> Ubuntu Banner and table cover just showed up:-)
<akgraner> We'll have Ubuntu identifiers for events now :-)  woo hoo!
<holstein> w00t
<akgraner> holstein, I know right
<akgraner> I'll hang it up and spread out the table cover and send a pic to the mailing list
<akgraner> Next time I come to Asheville - I'll see if I can't pass them off to you
<akgraner> Mr. Contacts man...
<akgraner> we are all caught up now so you should get the email saying when you can order the CD's
<akgraner> let me know if you have questions and we'll get it sorted :-)
<BugeyeD> hi all. just curious ... is there any way a sysadmin with related python experience could _really_ contribute? most projects i've been affiliated with required C for any real contribution.
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-09-10
<jeffrash> just upgraded to ubuntu 11.10b1 on my desktop and laptop
<jeffrash> looking good, just having a few minor issues
<jeffrash> It's faster then 11.04
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-09-09
<archpower> hi
<archpower> anyone here?
